# GMC Terrain and Dodge Journey



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello everyone.

Any of you guys drive one of these cars and do you have them on Select?

I've looked at the select vehicle options and couldn't find these two vehicles. I know that Uber have put some vehicles on Select that weren't on the list. So was wondering if any of you guys or anyone you know of, that have put one of these vehicles on the Select platform.

These cars apart from GMC Acadia are good for XL as they are 7 seaters. Also the Terrain and Journey are 2.4 L so they are good on gas.

I'll have to get a new vehicle in the near future and was thinking one of these, so I could do Uber XL/Select when time allows.


----------

